# Floating out baits



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

So I really want to get some cut lady fish out deep this weekend to due some shark fishing off of Orange Beach. I don't have access to a kayak - can anybody give me their best tips (no dumb melting candy ideas please) on getting bait out. 

Do balloons work? 

If they do, how high up from the bait do you set it? 

Does it hurt your chance of a hook up if your bait isn't sitting on the bottom? 

I can use my daughter's inflatable boat - but that's just damn spooky at dusk with a bloody fish or two in tow....


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I shark fished a lot last year on Dauphin Island and used a inflatable boat...Its not that bad, but takes a long time to get out and back. I use a cheap 8ft it on top kayak now.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Great! I'm glad I'm not the only one that has tried it!


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

be careful about trying to come back in against the wind or a rip

if the waves aren't breaking in front of you, you may be in a rip

Joraca


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

amen! If I find a good rip, I'll just use a baloon and save myself the effort.


----------



## Zoomie Juice (Aug 12, 2009)

I have used balloons many times shark fishing. I have actually had better luck with them. I think having the bait suspended in the water column helps the scent travel better (not an expert, just a theory). Some tips:

-Need to have a north wind (rip will get it out but not far enough and it will eventually come back in)

-Use good balloons... not the cheap party ones. I use the thick kid toy ones that have the rubberband made for punching

-I suspend mine about 8ft and walk it out past the first bar. If you go too long, it will catch on the bottom

Wish you the best of luck... cant wait to get back out again for some toothy critters!


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Does the balloon pop when the sharks takes it?


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

I use the little rubber boat, take a life vest. If its at night I take an overt strobe as well, our plan is if I pop the strobe for my partner to call 911. Even though you are a few hundred yards off the beach ya never know. And yeah, its pretty spooky at night. Our daytime emergency signal is hands over the head back and forth Team America style.


----------

